# Libre



## Callyc (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi everyone my daughter had the libre fitted yesterday and im definitely finding it a little confusing when i scan with the device it told me she was 2.7 but when i did finger prick she was 6.9 im getting a bit confused on why the reading s are so different i know its 5 mins behind but even after treating as a hypo at 2.7 it didnt go up alot which is strange is this normal im confused i worry weather i can trust the readings as they are quite different  as 5 mins is quite a long delay


----------



## MrDaibetes (Jul 29, 2020)

The libre is usually 15 mins behind actual readings. They always say to test if hypo/high and before eating.


----------



## Robin (Jul 29, 2020)

Callyc said:


> Hi everyone my daughter had the libre fitted yesterday and im definitely finding it a little confusing when i scan with the device it told me she was 2.7 but when i did finger prick she was 6.9 im getting a bit confused on why the reading s are so different i know its 5 mins behind but even after treating as a hypo at 2.7 it didnt go up alot which is strange is this normal im confused i worry weather i can trust the readings as they are quite different  as 5 mins is quite a long delay


My Libre readings are normally OK from the start, but I have had the occcasional sensor that's taken 24 hours to 'bed in' and start producing accurate readings. If it continues to read very low, when you know your daughter isn’t hypo, contact Abbot. They'll take you through a troubleshooting protocol, and are pretty good at replacing sensors that are misbehaving.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 29, 2020)

Dont forget that Libre is not reading bloods it is reading the interstitial fluids so, as other have pointed out, it can be anything between 5 - 10 minutes behind. The thing to learn is not so much the numbers but the "Trends" which way the arrow is going as this can be very useful in working out if you need to treat or just keep an eye on things.

Saying that as it is the first 24 hours then the sensors can be "optimistic" in their reading, stick with i and if it is still way out tomorrow give Abbots a ring they should replace.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 29, 2020)

Hopefully it will settle down , I would give it m say another 24 hrs then if it hasn’t settled down phone Abbot , they are very good at replacing faulty items but will get you to go through a few things on the reader and ask you a few questions . They usually want the faulty item back to test it .

As has already been said, it takes around 15 minutes for glucose to reach the interstitial fluid the sensor is sampling compared to a blood sample.

Some people do find they need to alpply the sensor 24 hrs before starting it to get readings similar to a finger bodge right from the start, I used to have to do this.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah - from everything I have read about the Libre since it first appeared, it seems to me that it takes a while for the reader to get used to what's going on in your particular body and start giving generally more accurate readings or at least consistently giving readings which can be recognised , eg always reading x% out if the BG is between this and that, and y% out between that and the other.

Stick with it and keep records of what it and the fingerprick tests say, so you can compare.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 2, 2020)

Hope ypi managed to get it replaced, or the sensor began to give you more usable data @Callyc


----------

